# 'Life' stickers



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Warning this is a rant, and is only my personal views and opinion:
When the salt life products first came out I thought they had a cool logo and good idea. I still would never put one of there stickers on my vehicle. This great marketing idea quickly turned into the Browning sticker phenomenon. I see people with those stickers and they couldn't pick out a Browning firearm at a gun store much less tell you anything about John Moses Browning. Now it's gone crazy, I've seen Bama life, Crude life, Swamp life, 4X4 life, ******* life, Ball life (which may have multiple meanings) the list goes on and on. Just today I saw one that read skate life, this was on the back of a z71 that a rednecky looking dude was driving! Why would you want anybody to know that skating was your passion! It may have well just said 'I like dudes life'. Anyway, I personally don't need my vehicle to represent that I'm an outdoorsman I let my freezer full of fish and game do it.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Just a fad... it will pass


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Ya, I know right! And i cant STAND all the d-bag companies that copied George Snyder's ORIGINAL fishing reel idea and went their own directions with it for profit.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree.... I actually just ordered a sticker for my truck. Check this company out.

Www.flogrown.com

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Funny you should mention this. I was thinking the same thing just yesterday. I don't get it.


----------



## jmacvip (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm partial to the one I picked up at Hot Spots the other day -- NO BITCHING -- JUST FISHING


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

If one were suicidal...would they have a "screw life" sticker? Or would that be more to a porn star's liking?


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

I seen one on a pretty hot chicks car up in Mobile that said "Slut Life", daddy must be proud!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

"Hoggin Life"...Mark's favorite....

I dislike the family stick figures the most.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

HappyHourHero said:


>


You must have a salt life sticker and a stick figure family on the back of your van


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*flogrown? Why not flAgrown?*

I must have missed something.



John B. said:


> I agree.... I actually just ordered a sticker for my truck. Check this company out.
> 
> Www.flogrown.com
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

They're all better than the public service announcement "watch out for motorcycles" stickers.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> They're all better than the public service announcement "watch out for motorcycles" stickers.



+1....hard to watch out for idiots who don't/won't watch out for themselves.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Lol


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

*Kevorkian for Whitehouse physician!*


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.dumpaday.com/random-pict...nny-stick-figure-family-car-stickers-20-pics/

Check some of these out.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

HappyHourHero said:


>


Haha 😄


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I fail to see a problem with it. Except for those family stickers.


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

Hilarious. I personally don't like stickers on my truck. But I don't see the big deal with someone stating what they're passionate about.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Forum Runner


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm still waitin to get pulled over for my "Shopper" sticker to see what I won.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> It may have well just said 'I like dudes life'.


I laughed...


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Bonsaifishrman said:


> I'm still waitin to get pulled over for my "Shopper" sticker to see what I won.


LOL

I really could care less what someone puts on thier vehicle just don't put it on mine......:no:


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I have debated this one for my truck....


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm happy that people are making money off of it. I won't buy one of those stickers, but good for the people selling them.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

I love the classic stickers... Like "Fear This" or the Calvin stickers...


----------



## lastlaugh (May 21, 2013)

I always swore I would never put anything on my truck. I hate stickers. But, a friend of mine in VA had a printing business and came up with a very smartass sticker that I like alot. Its a coexist sticker, but made from all the gun company's emblems! He only made a few, put them on a website, then got a cease and desist leteer stating it was copywrite infringement. (I got 3 of em tho). Its hillarious to get in front of the people with the real coexist sticker on their vehicle and see their face when they see my back glass. The only other sticker I could ever put on my vehicle was one I saw on Hurlburt years ago. It said, in huge white letters " if I shove that phone up your ass, would you drive any better?"


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yakavelli said:


> If one were suicidal...would they have a "screw life" sticker? Or would that be more to a porn star's liking?


Hard Life.


----------



## lastlaugh (May 21, 2013)

Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> Hard Life.


That could be construed either way too!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

lastlaugh said:


> That could be construed either way too!


 
:thumbsup: My Point


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I sure wish it was my idea no matter how much you hate it. People are buying the crap out of that sticker. Million dollar idea that he can sell one day for a lot of cheese.


----------



## Scabs (Oct 30, 2007)

Anybody who wants a bumber sticker to justify their life is trying to be something they are not. Screw advertising who you want to be. You are who you are. My buddy and I were drinking tonight, and came up with our own philosophy. We are sales reps for a dying company. "Happiness makes money"!!


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> I have debated this one for my truck....
> 
> View attachment 90474


 You beat me to it. This has to be one of my favorites. I fully agree with that sticker. :thumbsup:


----------



## RobertD (Mar 9, 2011)

What about the memorial stickers? Usually about some younger person who died. Am I the only one who thinks those are a LITTLE creepy?

I mean it's one thing if it was a family member, but I doubt they all are.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

i pulled all the stickers off my truck and my boat no chevy stickers no honda stickers when they start payin me in free gas then i'll put them back on


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Aren't stickers for vehicles kinda like "tats" for the body. Someone is trying to say something, just don't quite know how. Comes under freedom of speech, but who cares other than the one driving, or the one wearing the tat.


----------



## tnjimbob (May 8, 2013)

Stickers mostly make sense, regardless of what they say as compared to unintelligible personalized plates that you not only can't understand, but they only make sense to the owner. And they cost a lot more than a sticker.


----------



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

What really gets me are Yeti stickers. Cool, you've got a $300 heavy as shit cooler. Is that the best you've got? A cooler....I'd rather see a Contender sticker on the back of a Prius. Now, that would be funny.


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

Surely some one remembers the Local Motion stickers that use to be on a lot of vehicles in the 80's....


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Miss Tradewinds said:


> What really gets me are Yeti stickers. Cool, you've got a $300 heavy as shit cooler. Is that the best you've got? A cooler....I'd rather see a Contender sticker on the back of a Prius. Now, that would be funny.


The stickers come free when you buy a YETI....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

For me, any outdoors type stickers says that there is a possibility that that vehicle has some goodies that are worth stealing to a thief. Took all mine off years ago. No need to advertise that I like to hunt and fish etc... and that my vehicle has fishing poles or guns in it while parked somewhere etc...


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

i have some friends that have been to the beach in any location in over 20 years. they dont fish, surf, or do anythign!!! they went to Gulf shores for a weekend trip and came back with a saltlife sticker. 

I do have Aloha Yall and Gulf life stickers on mine. and maybe i am somewhat of a poser. I dont live near you guys but i am down to fish anywhere from 5-8 times a year. And have done this for the last 35 years and i am only 38...so my dad had it in his blood too...


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, I know, it's just like all of those people who have BAMA stickers etc and never went to school there.....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Miss Tradewinds said:


> What really gets me are Yeti stickers. Cool, you've got a $300 heavy as shit cooler. Is that the best you've got? A cooler....I'd rather see a Contender sticker on the back of a Prius. Now, that would be funny.


If be pissed too if I didn't get a sticker with my Yeti. I have a few extra ones ill let you have since I didn't put them on my truck.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

lets see...

YOLO, Salt Life, Crude Life, Bote, Hobie, Costa, Browning, Kimber, Mossberg, Star Wars stick family, KCCO, Yak This, Craftsman and Mac Tools. I think thats all i have on the back of my truck. Dont forget UWS and Toyota theyre permanant...




seriously tho? no. i do not.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

WW2 said:


> Yeah, I know, it's just like all of those people who have BAMA stickers etc and never went to school there.....


I got em and I did attend Bama but they got about 200K of mine and my wifes money for my 2 kids that did. They both crammed 4 years into 5! Might have been 5 1/2. I lost count.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Sorry it should have said DID NOT attend Bama!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

MUD LIFE. the stickers look stupid, so dont put em on your truck. easy.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Nole life is pretty lame too.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't have any stickers on my car but I must say most of this sounds like "haters gonna hate".

Really though why put a sticker that's a pain in the anus to remove? Just get a magnet that way when it becomes a bandwagon or you're sick of it you can just simply walk back and take it off.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I get a kick outta Ron Jon surf stickers....Heck in the 80's when I was a middle schooler they were popular as heck, but I still see em today and they haven't changed in all these years!!!

I'm partial to stickers....and yes I have a Salt Life sticker. It's the 1 w/ the sea turtle since I am a turtle lover!!!! I also have deer stickers....


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Ron Jon's is a GREAT example of marketing.

Jimmy Buffet's "Margaritaville" too. He was a college pothead (according to my old squadron CO who was his roomate for a couple semesters at southern miss), who is now almost worth a billion dollars.

Good for both. I go back to Ron Jon's and buy a t-shirt when I'm around. Fond memories.

Jim


----------



## 08everglades (Jun 28, 2013)

I am enjoying this post...funny stuff.
My thirteen year old wants to put on a sticker for each big game fish we catch, as we have just started fishing for them in the last year. Caught our first wahoo (not sure if it qualifies as big game) this year, have the sticker, but haven't put it on. Once we do we will probably not catch another one. We are as amatuer as it comes when it comes to bluewater fishing, but I hope my truck is covered in stickers! Funny


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a Pensacola Big Game Fishing Club sticker on the back glass of my truck. I am not a poser i am a member. I like to see other members around town with their club sticker displayed. The other sticker is Hogfish Bar and Grill. A place we visit every time we are in the keys. It is funny to see how many people know of the place up here! I had my boat name sticker on the truck but it got old and started peeling so i took it off. Having your boat name out there has srtuck up quiet a few conversations from complete strangers who know of the boat or knows someone who has fished on it. "Lite Catch" has been fishing Pensacola waters for 26 years.


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

parents have a boggy life sticker on their car... :no:


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

my sticker says these are not stick figures .they are confirmed kills.lol


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I also don't get political stickers. Do I actually look so stupid that I would change my vote based on what some stranger has stuck on his vehicle (yard signs also apply)? No wise-azz replies to my question, please.....LOL.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

That video made my day!!


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Sticker Life


----------



## redfishing (Mar 31, 2012)

HA, that video is great, i like the ohio part. heck, i went to kentucky and they had salt life stickers up there. 

but i cannot stand the stick figure stickers especially when they have like 4 kids and 2 dogs and a cat and it runs the length of the window .


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

"Get-a-Life"


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

I was at a gas station in Destin fueling up. Guy has Honda Pilot with one of those 30A sunshine stickers and a Salt Life sticker. I ask him "so you guys own a place on 30A?" He says "no we just rent one for a week every year." I said where you from? He says "Ohio." LMAO that there is a Honda Pilot in Ohio with a Salt Life sticker and a 30A one. That video above nailed it.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Chet88 said:


> I was at a gas station in Destin fueling up. Guy has Honda Pilot with one of those 30A sunshine stickers and a Salt Life sticker. I ask him "so you guys own a place on 30A?" He says "no we just rent one for a week every year." I said where you from? He says "Ohio." LMAO that there is a Honda Pilot in Ohio with a Salt Life sticker and a 30A one.


When I see a 30A sticker I automatically think douche bag snob for some reason.


----------



## redfishing (Mar 31, 2012)

Splittine said:


> When I see a 30A sticker I automatically think douche bag snob for some reason.


you should see how many of them are driving around birmingham


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I like the stickers, it helps me to find which vehicles to break into and get hand guns and fishing equipment!


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Splittine said:


> When I see a 30A sticker I automatically think douche bag snob for some reason.


X2!


----------



## Fishfearme (Mar 8, 2013)

I wish i had started a company about 4 years ago to remove stickers. Can you imagine how much money was made removing Obama stickers. The stick figures wont cover it up.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I seen a car with obama stickers and one that pissed me off was "i love obama care". Really?


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

me and my helper make it a game like spotting VWs

i got one, how about "Low Life"?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Neighborhood watch life....


----------



## Nick J. (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm so 'Salt Life' I go noodling for tiger sharks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=v9ewTGgA1Ao


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

twodown said:


> I got em and I did attend Bama but they got about 200K of mine and my wifes money for my 2 kids that did. They both crammed 4 years into 5! Might have been 5 1/2. I lost count.


I was actually being sarcastic. These stickers simply represent a persons interest in whatever. The Salt Life sticker just seemed to me to be no different than any other form of representation of something sold. Like stickers for football teams or jerseys etc. I bet that those who are hating probably do the exact same thing just in another fashion, but, because it is their thing they are ok with it.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

My theory - and its an undeniable proven fact for many years now- more than 2 stickers (doesn't matter whats on them), and you're a freak.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

And ya'll thought stickers were pathetic....

http://games.yahoo.com/blogs/plugge...p-worth-9-000-destroyed-ambush-190533986.html


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Got "Mud Life" on my Jeep but it s not always readable cause of the....well, mud on it. So I guess I'm a poser too....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Hard to load them buck deer on that taurus, son....









Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Coco Solo (Jan 28, 2010)

funny!:thumbup:


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

John B. said:


> Hard to load them buck deer on that taurus, son....
> 
> View attachment 91481
> 
> ...


Damn he should have bought a Honda Accord.:thumbup:


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

the salt life creed is so played out and lame. most of them long bang hair flippin costa on the back of my neck Columbia wearing camo wallet standing 7 inches above my back pocket driving dads old z71 camo seat cover with some polished cows nuts hanging from their hitch would puke if it was 1 to 2 foot seas and smooth in protected waters.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

spear em said:


> the salt life creed is so played out and lame. most of them long bang hair flippin costa on the back of my neck Columbia wearing camo wallet standing 7 inches above my back pocket driving dads old z71 camo seat cover with some polished cows nuts hanging from their hitch would puke if it was 1 to 2 foot seas and smooth in protected waters.


WAIT... WHAT? 

Funny!!!

Jim


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

I have a vinyl cutter and can make custom stickers. If anyone wants some shoot a pm. I will print anything that's not copyrighted. Send your ideas


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> Warning this is a rant, and is only my personal views and opinion:
> I personally don't need my vehicle to represent that I'm an outdoorsman I let my freezer full of fish and game do it.


 

I enjoyed this thread, but OP, it is funny what you said vs. your screen name.......
You don't happen to hunt do ya???...................................lol


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

No Life


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I got one you've never seen...

AmishLife

well??


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Some will put a smile on your face...like "my kid kicked your Honor Student's ass".


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

They are tramp stamps for your car... I actually saw one that looked like a tramp stamp today should have taken a picture but was driving.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

So... we are all cooler than a "Salt Life" sticker.

Cool,

Jim


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Lets see...
In the late 80's I had an old WBSR decal, TK-101, Calvin piss on a Ford, Cowboys bar from Houma LA. and a big Confederate flag. I was in my early 20's then, and now do not advertise anything. 
I really don't care nor does most of the world if you own a Contender boat, so why advertise. 
I also don't understand the Glock and Sig decals in windows. It's like begging a thief to knock the window out in search of a gun. The decal sure as Hell doesn't stop a thug from car jacking you. If you think this is a deterrent, I recommend moving the decal from the back window to the drivers side glass.
I used to own guns, over 100 of them. But I turned them all in to the buyback program, it was the responsible thing to do. :blink:

Stickers are something you get in your feet barefoot. Decals are window dressings. :thumbup:


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Snagged Line said:


> I enjoyed this thread, but OP, it is funny what you said vs. your screen name.......
> You don't happen to hunt do ya???...................................lol


Well played, I'm kinda humbled. I guess I'm the pot calling the kettle black. However years ago when I made that screen name up I was trying to think of something that didn't have my name. The moral is I guess I'd better not throw stones. The difference is people on an open forum would want to read that to identify, and stuff on ones vehicle is advertising to the entire public. But your post has slightly changed my thought process a little.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Why does one care so much about what kind of stickers are on other people's cars?


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I don't care what people put on there car, boat, home, body, etc. I was just curious of why and how much of this activity one does before it considered there 'Life'. What I think doesn't matter to anyone but me.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> Well played, I'm kinda humbled. I guess I'm the pot calling the kettle black. However years ago when I made that screen name up I was trying to think of something that didn't have my name. The moral is I guess I'd better not throw stones. The difference is people on an open forum would want to read that to identify, and stuff on ones vehicle is advertising to the entire public. But your post has slightly changed my thought process a little.


 

Thanks for viewing my post as what it was..... An attempt at finding Humor under every rock.... You are a class act. Really.


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

WW2 said:


> Yeah, I know, it's just like all of those people who have BAMA stickers etc and never went to school there.....


Are you a jealous Aubie ?


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a sticker that was on the back of my used van when I bought it. It says "Are You Following Jesus This Close" 

I guess that would mean that I have "Jesus Life".


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

DaBreeze said:


> Are you a jealous Aubie ?



No... I just picked Bama as the example. It's the same for all teams of any kind where you wear the jersey, have the sticker etc. You're not really on the team, often times didn't go to the school etc.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm no psycologist but me thinks that people do the stickers because it adds something to their life. It maybe fills a void or rounds out a less than full confident life. It gives them a sense of belonging/ownership where they are not. 
Or provides a feeling of importance. I really don't know. 

I am long-time member of a couple of fraternal organizations and retired (after a ton of years) from a very high profile organization, but I see no need to plaster any of that information for anyone else to see. But then that's just me.

I would put this one on my vehicles and boats if it existed;
"Life- get one!"


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

fishn4real said:


> I'm no psycologist but me thinks that people do the stickers because it adds something to their life. It maybe fills a void or rounds out a less than full confident life. It gives them a sense of belonging/ownership where they are not.
> Or provides a feeling of importance. I really don't know.
> 
> I am long-time member of a couple of fraternal organizations and retired (after a ton of years) from a very high profile organization, but I see no need to plaster any of that information for anyone else to see. But then that's just me.
> ...


 


Mitch, That first part was Deep and has merit. the next part makes me want to crack a joke, but I am trying to be good, so I won't.....lol
Hope life is treating you well. ( "Well Life")............................Dennis


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

DaBreeze said:


> Are you a jealous Aubie ?


Yep he mad. :yes:

Roll Tide!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Chet88 said:


> Yep he mad. :yes:
> 
> Roll Tide!


Nope... I THINK he's a fsu fan.

Jim


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

But I thought in order to be a "real" fisher you had to have a Yeti cooler, Coasta's, and a Salt Life sticker on the back.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I have 2 stickers on my truck. 1) Our hunting club decal 2) My NRA Lifetime Member sticker


----------

